# Best way to care for aluminum interior trim?



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

For those with the aluminum interior trim what's the best way to care for it?


----------



## zkeeper (Dec 28, 2008)

Have the same thing in our new 1er with MSport and our Z4si. The roadster really gets it when top is down so much and on open backroads. 
I first dust with a microfiber [MF] handle wand "thingy" --gets the surface dust off. Then I use an MF lightly sprayed with Griots Interior Cleaner. Removes all surface dirty surface tensions, leaves it all smooth and clean. But any good light interior cleaner that is safe would do it and you might try just a clean damp MF. It kind of depends on how often its done, how much has built up etc...but if done regularly, and I mean wiped maybe once a week or every two...then its no problem. I never use anything strong, obviously no solvents of any kind. If we get a "toughie" on the alum, then I just up the strength to say my Surface Cleaner by GG...and its gone. Hope that helps some...it won't melt, and if kept clean, it wipes up great.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Is this brushed or smooth metal?

Is it clear coated? that would be more important to know


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> Is this brushed or smooth metal?
> 
> Is it clear coated? that would be more important to know


brushed aluminum, does not appear to have any sort of clear cote, I'll try and take some pics.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dvon said:


> brushed aluminum, does not appear to have any sort of clear cote, I'll try and take some pics.


On the BMW that I have detailed with metal I've seen both...the brushed stuff to clean I would use a diluted APC sprayed onto a rag or MF towel then wipe up the metal. There is nothing that I know of that you can apply as protection, because its absorbed into the cracks.

Its interesting that its not clear coated because over time that metal will start to fad or tarnish some


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> On the BMW that I have detailed with metal I've seen both...the brushed stuff to clean I would use a diluted APC sprayed onto a rag or MF towel then wipe up the metal. There is nothing that I know of that you can apply as protection, because its absorbed into the cracks.
> 
> Its interesting that its not clear coated because over time that metal will start to fad or tarnish some


it may have some kind of finish that i can't detect but it's a very matte finish if that's the case.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dvon said:


> it may have some kind of finish that i can't detect but it's a very matte finish if that's the case.


If you run your finger nail over it can you feel the ridges in the brushing?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

use something gentle like Never Dull.
its a cottony material thats basically soaked up with magical metal polishing "stuff". 
you tear a piece of the cottony stuff off & use it lightly. its soft so it wont scratch the surface. 

make sure you clean the surface first though.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> use something gentle like Never Dull.
> its a cottony material thats basically soaked up with magical metal polishing "stuff".
> you tear a piece of the cottony stuff off & use it lightly. its soft so it wont scratch the surface.
> 
> make sure you clean the surface first though.


What if there is a clear coat on the metal?..never dull is a strong chemical based raw cotton product designed to be used as a polishing agent on bare metal to make it shine / polish..not something you want to use on brushed metal or clear coat.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dvon said:


> brushed aluminum, does not appear to have any sort of clear cote





dboy11 said:


> What if there is a clear coat on the metal?


hmmm....

http://www.nevrdull.com/page6.html


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dvon said:


> brushed aluminum, does not appear to have any sort of clear cote, I'll try and take some pics.





dboy11 said:


> If you run your finger nail over it can you feel the ridges in the brushing?





AndrewBigA said:


> hmmm....


the reason I asked these questions, you can't ask enough question before making a suggestion in an online fourm. There are to many variables...we haven't or has the OP established there is a clear coat...and even if there isn't...never dull is not the product for this application.:eeps:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> the reason I asked these questions, you can't ask enough question before making a suggestion in an online fourm. There are to many variables...we haven't or has the OP established there is a clear coat...and even if there isn't...never dull is not the product for this application.:eeps:


never heard of any brushed aluminum trim having a clear coat on it. they all are a little dull & are not supposed to have that glassy, high shine look.

so if never dull is not the right product for this then what is?

never dull is soft & safe to use on all kinds of metal surfaces.

btwy OP, be carefull with your sneakers or shoes. this material scratches easily. 
scratches in this material do not come out.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> never heard of any brushed aluminum trim having a clear coat on it. they all are a little dull & are not supposed to have that glassy, high shine look.
> 
> so if never dull is not the right product for this then what is?
> 
> ...


I can't say I have either but until I see this in person or ask a few more questions, I'm not willing to just make a suggestion like never dull



dboy11 said:


> On the BMW that I have detailed with metal I've seen both...the brushed stuff to clean I would use a diluted APC sprayed onto a rag or MF towel then wipe up the metal. There is nothing that I know of that you can apply as protection, because its absorbed into the cracks.
> 
> Its interesting that its not clear coated because over time that metal will start to fad or tarnish some


Here is what I said about cleaning or care if you will and what he asked originally, with how to do it, not just buy this and wipe away


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

dboy11 said:


> the reason I asked these questions, you can't ask enough question before making a suggestion in an online fourm. There are to many variables...we haven't or has the OP established there is a clear coat...and even if there isn't...never dull is not the product for this application.:eeps:


Excellent points raised.

Diagnosis is the key, not guess work; the most important thing to find out before you attempt to clean or care for something is to ascertain what the material is made from. Much the same is true if you're trying to remove a stain, what caused the stain and what is the material you are trying to remove the stain from. Formulate a detailing plan, then utilize proper detailing techniques, combined with quality products is what makes a details outcome, successful. When in doubt always allow common sense to prevail.

The brushed aluminium has a clear urethane finish (aluminium will oxidise (that's it inbuilt protection) and become dull without a protective coating)


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> Excellent points raised.
> 
> Diagnosis is the key, not guess work; the most important thing to find out before you attempt to clean or care for something is to ascertain what the material is made from. Much the same is true if you're trying to remove a stain, what caused the stain and what is the material you are trying to remove the stain from. Formulate a detailing plan, then utilize proper detailing techniques, combined with quality products is what makes a details outcome, successful. When in doubt always allow common sense to prevail.
> 
> The brushed aluminium has a clear urethane finish (aluminium will oxidise (that's it inbuilt protection) and become dull without a protective coating)


Thanks

I knew there was a finish on that aluminum or something was protecting it. The BMW's that I have detailed with it seemed like there was something on it.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> use something gentle like Never Dull.
> its a cottony material thats basically soaked up with magical metal polishing "stuff".
> you tear a piece of the cottony stuff off & use it lightly. its soft so it wont scratch the surface.
> 
> make sure you clean the surface first though.


I wish the Mother's would work but there is some kind of coating on the aluminum (not that it helps it from scratching, it's damn delicate!).


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

after closer inspection it does seem like there may be some sort of coating on it, albeit thin and matte finish, so for now I may just use a diluted apc as to avoid any actual "polishing"


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

thekurgan said:


> I wish the Mother's would work but there is some kind of coating on the aluminum (not that it helps it from scratching, it's damn delicate!).


I detailed a M3 that had the brushed trim and on the drivers side door was a bunch of nicks..I assumed it was from the seat belt.



dvon said:


> after closer inspection it does seem like there may be some sort of coating on it, albeit thing, so for now I may just use a diluted apc as to avoid any actual "polishing"


Dvon..the reason I kept asking questions about this was I had a feeling there was something coating the metal. That said if its smooth to the touch then a chemical based polish like a paint cleaner would be my choice for polishing. You could also use Novus their finishing liquid or plexus plastic cleaner / polish that's available OTC in most auto parts stores


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> I detailed a M3 that had the brushed trim and on the drivers side door was a bunch of nicks..I assumed it was from the seat belt.


Mine has a handful as well, and I assumed it was from the first owner's watch (I don't wear one). The stuff is delicate indeed; I may have created a lil tiny one by the shifter when dropping my keys from a height that might be measured in inches. But darn the aluminum looks good! haha


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> I detailed a M3 that had the brushed trim and on the drivers side door was a bunch of nicks..I assumed it was from the seat belt.


Yes, I hear that is a common complaint, it's very "thin", easy to impress.


----------

